# What i wish i knew before getting a hamster.



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

I love my hamster hands down! I never regret it. But here are some things others may not tolerate.
1. Nocturnal. You cant play with it during the day.
2.Cage prices. I use a tank they cost a lot. Cages do too. Unless you get a critter trail (don't recommend)
3. Not just food and water! Nope, you need, chews, bedding, food, supplements, treats, a wheel, and if your hamster doesn't like it you have to buy something else. That brings us to the next one.
4. Pricey! ho thought they are cheap! Bedding cost a lot! I thought I would almost never have to change it but that odor, says different. That brings us to the next one.
5. Odor. I thought rats smelled, so do hamsters! No getting away on this one! I spot clean 1-3 times.... a day! And I frequently need to buy expensive bedding. That brings us to the next one.
They use that restroom A LOT. It comes in then out. I spend at min 15 mins cleaning!
6. Bites! OUCH OUCH OUCHIE! Yeah, she bites if I am trying to get her out of something. That brings us to the next one.
7. They got da zoomies! They run fast and get into places you do not want them to get into!
8. They tickle. Yeah, they hard core ticklers!
Hope you enjoyed!!!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Yes all true, they are also very temperature sensitive too so that can be an expense and a faff. 
I did love my little hamster when I lived on my own though, he got me through many sleepless nights. Just watching him scuttle along was so soothing.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Beth78 said:


> Yes all true, they are also very temperature sensitive too so that can be an expense and a faff.
> I did love my little hamster when I lived on my own though, he got me through many sleepless nights. Just watching him scuttle along was so soothing.


It is quite soothing.... Until they invite food on the wheel lol.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

What kind of bedding are you using? Hamsters shouldn't smell, unless you are using not the greatest bedding, not cleaning them out enough (and you are cleaning out enough), or they are sick?


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> What kind of bedding are you using? Hamsters shouldn't smell, unless you are using not the greatest bedding, not cleaning them out enough (and you are cleaning out enough), or they are sick?


I was using Uber bedding but I switched to Kaytee clean and cozy and it is Much better now. I don't recommend UBER hamster bedding.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

hamsterlover123 said:


> I was using Uber bedding but I switched to Kaytee clean and cozy and it is Much better now. I don't recommend UBER hamster bedding.


Are you still cleaning out 2 to 3 times a day? How much does she wee? Having just looked up Kaytee bedding you shouldn't need to clean out so much as you do. 
The only time I've had to clean out so much was when I had a sick hamster.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Are you still cleaning out 2 to 3 times a day? How much does she wee? Having just looked up Kaytee bedding you shouldn't need to clean out so much as you do.
> The only time I've had to clean out so much was when I had a sick hamster.


I am still cleaning out a lot. I just don't like her laying on her own "stuff".


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

hamsterlover123 said:


> 1. Nocturnal. You cant play with it during the day.


Hamsters are not nocturnal, they are crepuscular - that is, awake at dawn and dusk. A new hamster, especially one from a less favourable background may well have a routine which avoids human contact due to either a lack of good experiences with humans, or bad experiences. Once you make progress with getting to know each other and respectful interaction, your hamster will learn your routine and make an active effort to be awake when you are, since you are the bringer of enrichment to their life.



hamsterlover123 said:


> 4. Pricey! ho thought they are cheap! Bedding cost a lot! I thought I would almost never have to change it but that odor, says different. That brings us to the next one.


There is a lot of markup for products sold for small pets. The money saving method is to buy substrate sold in bulk for horses. You'll need to be able to fit a large sack or bale into your house somewhere (under the stairs, bottom of a wardrobe, in a corner etc.) but it's very economical, and the quality is also better (horses are often worth a lot of money, small pets are seen as disposable).



hamsterlover123 said:


> 5. Odor. I thought rats smelled, so do hamsters! No getting away on this one! I spot clean 1-3 times.... a day! And I frequently need to buy expensive bedding. That brings us to the next one.


All animals have a smell, even humans. However you are probably making it worse with excessive cleaning. Animals scentmark for security and communication. By excessively cleaning you'll be removing those vital scent messages, so your hamster will be feeling really stressed and going out to redouble their efforts. And then you're removing them.... Vicious circle. Your hamster is just trying to feel safe and secure in their home, so you need to be the one to break the cycle and just.... leave them be. It'll get worse before it gets better, but then after a few weeks with their smell all around your hamster should start to feel less stressed and it'll even out. I spot clean my hamsters in their large cages every couple of weeks, with more than once a week being overkill.



hamsterlover123 said:


> They use that restroom A LOT. It comes in then out. I spend at min 15 mins cleaning!


Hamsters do poo a fair bit (comes of a diet that is high in plant matter), however they should not be peeing much. They are desert-evolved rodents and that comes with not wasting water. If your hamster is peeing lots then that indicates a serious health issue such as diabetes and they need the vet asap before irreversible damage is done.



hamsterlover123 said:


> 6. Bites! OUCH OUCH OUCHIE! Yeah, she bites if I am trying to get her out of something.


Stop doing that then. It's likely she's biting because you've ignored all her other communication to you thus far. Probably also linked to your excessive cleaning and her not feeling safe in her environment. Teach her to come to the door of the cage (or even better onto a safe landing strip just outside) and/or teach her to walk into a tube or house which you remove from the cage with her inside. Training and taming takes time, and requires your hamster to feel safe, secure, and listened to.

I didn't enjoy this much as honestly it reads like someone who didn't do much - if any - research before getting a new pet. Our pets depend on us for all their care needs, caged pets particularly where we control every aspect of their lives. The best thing we can do to ensure they have a great life with us is to get off to a good start and learn as much as possible before we take them on. Of course it's not possible to learn everything first, and science is always progressing and what's good care becomes outdated (and anyone who says they know it all is waving huge red flags). But some of this is pretty basic stuff.

However we can't change what is done, so your best bet would be to do a lot of reading and learning now. And give her some space to settle in.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Torin. said:


> Hamsters do poo a fair bit (comes of a diet that is high in plant matter), however they should not be peeing much. They are desert-evolved rodents and that comes with not wasting water. If your hamster is peeing lots then that indicates a serious health issue such as diabetes and they need the vet asap before irreversible damage is done.





Torin. said:


> Stop doing that then. It's likely she's biting because you've ignored all her other communication to you thus far. Probably also linked to your excessive cleaning and her not feeling safe in her environment. Teach her to come to the door of the cage (or even better onto a safe landing strip just outside) and/or teach her to walk into a tube or house which you remove from the cage with her inside. Training and taming takes time, and requires your hamster to feel safe, secure, and listened to.


1. She does not pee much
2.She is still taming
3. I clean 2-3 times a day if there is a lot of hammie poop
4. Buying in bulk isn't the best option for me since there isn't any places I can buy in bulk.
5. Nocturnal or crepuscular= controversle
6. I did my research. Through diebrain.de and victoria raecheal. (more sources too)
7. You are very lucky to have a hamster who comes to you. My hammie likes her beauty rest. I am not here no judge/spread hate/hurt anyone so please keep that in mind. Nobody likes to be talked back to so thank you for doing it in a respectful way. Have a nice day and I hope the best to your pets!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

hamsterlover123 said:


> 1. She does not pee much
> 3. I clean 2-3 times a day if there is a lot of hammie poop


Glad she doesn't pee much, but yes, 2-3x a day is considerably more than once a week. As I said above, hamsters use their waste as a communication and to help themselves feel safe. If you're really bothered by the amount of poo it you can begin litter training, but removing all her poo up to three times a day will not be helping her to tame up.



hamsterlover123 said:


> 4. Buying in bulk isn't the best option for me since there isn't any places I can buy in bulk.


Are you urban or rural? There will for sure be places you can buy from in bulk, they'll just be advertised a little differently.



hamsterlover123 said:


> 5. Nocturnal or crepuscular= controversle
> 6. I did my research. Through diebrain.de and victoria raecheal. (more sources too)


In which case I'm surprised that so many of these basic hamster things were things you didn't realise prior to ownership. There's no controversy with regards to their natural behaviour though. Unless you're referring to the fact that they're able to change their routine to get more of a good thing in life, or to avoid the scary.



hamsterlover123 said:


> 2.She is still taming
> 7. You are very lucky to have a hamster who comes to you.


I am not lucky. I put in a lot of effort and hard work over many weeks and months. I rescue hamsters and specialise in taking on abused Syrians with multiple behaviour problems - often from other rescues to free up their cage space so they can take in other individuals who will be rehomed quicker. The tips I've given you will really help you to start to build a better relationship with your new friend, and to give her a better life.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

As a newish hamster owner for over a year now I have to say that there is a huge difference between knowing and really experiencing it. I am sure everyone did a bit of research before deciding to get a hamster, and it's overwhelming the amount of information mix out there and still we decided because we think we would be able to learn as we go along and cope. For example hamsters are crepuscular, I thought ok I just won't see him very often that's fine we can still bond at night, what I really experienced is I don't see him much and I will stay up late or listen out for when he comes out for a drink or something. Same goes with other things like yes animals may smell, flowers smell too so how do you describe to someone who has never smelled a flower how much it will smell and what it will smell of? It comes with experience and as a new hamster owner you may not have the experience yet so I find this thread very interesting and useful for new hamster owners.


----------

